# The collection grows...



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

My latest Ebay haul...































Scott G series, 3 piece 10 weight in the 9' length. I could backcast a dolphin out of the tank @ SeaWorld with it. The G series of rods is known as a very soft tipped, medium action rod line but this is a different animal. $150 I paid for it, patiently waiting for the right one to pop up. Usually they sell for $300+ in just about any variety...I collect the G line from Scott & have the 3,4,5,6...an 8, two 9's & now this 10.

Andrew S. pointed out that as you go up in rod weights, the way the rod flexes increases exponentially & so the difference between a 3 & 4 is not as great as the difference between a 9 & a 10 weight. This is the first rod I've owned where I've been able to really see the difference. The difference between my 3-6 rods each feels like a minor step up (as in, it doesn't make sense to own a 3 and a 4, because they are practically the same... all the way up to the 6 weight). The difference between the 8 & 9 is noticeable, but still not really "major". The 10 weight takes it to the next level, easily casting my line another 40-50 feet. The spine on this rod is ridiculous, I plan on lifting 15 lb. carp out of the water with it no problem. I also plan on chasing 50" muskellunge & 60+ lb. striped bass with it. I am totally confident it is more than enough rod (maybe someday giant trevally, permit & big tarpon) 

I will get my hundred & fifty bucks worth! 

Collecting a single line of rods from the same manufacturer has helped me understand my casting abilities better, as well as made me appreciate the differences between these rods and the others from other manufacturers that I own. 

Sorry for the rant but I really enjoy collecting high value things bought @ investment worthy savings...especially when they have to do with my fishing passion.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

i was happy with my redingtons until now, thanks


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have heard tons of good things about Redington. A friend is starting up a guide service here in southern Ohio & I believe he is courting them for gear, since they offer quality rods, waders & other gear. 
Temple Fork make some good ones too, though a little heavy. That's one of the benefits of high end rods (and bows, and bikes, etc.) is the weight savings. A 5 oz. stick that I can whip 16" streamers with. Yes.

Two other lesser known brands that I love are Echo & Beulah. Both outstanding & inexpensive.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Speaking of reds, I let a guy I met today who was fishing a pursuit try my BVK, and he was impressed. Then I took it back because I like it too lol.

Also, I think I'm going to collect a whole scott line, the muskie special one which I think only comes in ten weight!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I had not seen the Musky Special. That thing is sweet!


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

fallen513 said:


> I have heard tons of good things about Redington. A friend is starting up a guide service here in southern Ohio & I believe he is courting them for gear, since they offer quality rods, waders & other gear.
> Temple Fork make some good ones too, though a little heavy. That's one of the benefits of high end rods (and bows, and bikes, etc.) is the weight savings. A 5 oz. stick that I can whip 16" streamers with. Yes.
> 
> Two other lesser known brands that I love are Echo & Beulah. Both outstanding & inexpensive.



Well i have five of them, love them all, havent spent over 120 dollars on one, broke one last year, replaced it no questions asked. Great gear at a great price. 
But im looking for a dry fly 5wt, as mine is a little stout for laying small dries down delicately, looking at some 8-9 foot scott rods on ebay as well, can you make any suggestions


----------



## OhJoe (Mar 9, 2010)

Really nice rod...It would be real nice to have an entire line to work with and be able to find out that much info on your casting. I have thought about doing it myself and might start when I finally settle on something I really like. Nice photos too.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

The 3-5 weights in the older Scott lines are very desireable, and as such...usually command a high price.

You may be able to pick this one up for a reasonable price, which for me would be around $150. It's an early G series 5 weight, and a 2 piece. The 3 piece would definitely fetch $300+...this one may go for half that if you're lucky. 

Disclaimer: It's Ebay. I have yet to be burned (made a ton of money on there actually) but the reality is, at any given time you can get ripped off. 

This seller appears to be legit. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Scott-Powr-Ply-...ultDomain_0&hash=item2563d1aab3#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Here is a 4 piece version of the same rod... a newer version also. It also appears to have been used a bit more...

A good one to "watch" and see what it actually sells for, I'd guess $250 or so. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Scott-905-4-G-s...ultDomain_0&hash=item4159b999c8#ht_510wt_1141

Note the difference in tubes. The older rods came in PowrPly tubes, the mid 90's models came in a powder coated grey tube. 

Here you can see the 2 piece 5 weight again, this time a little more minty & a buy it now price of $360. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCOTT-PowRply-G...ultDomain_0&hash=item4159b67bca#ht_500wt_1156


FYI, I'd never buy a high priced item from someone with only a few feedbacks.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

9' 4 weight 2 piece...reputable seller. Can probably be had for a deal since it's personalized. 

Talk about a killer dry fly rod!

http://cgi.ebay.com/SCOTT-G-904-2-9...ltDomain_0&hash=item3cb7e2b4d7#ht_2793wt_1034


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

fallen513 said:


> 9' 4 weight 2 piece...reputable seller. Can probably be had for a deal since it's personalized.
> 
> Talk about a killer dry fly rod!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SCOTT-G-904-2-9...ltDomain_0&hash=item3cb7e2b4d7#ht_2793wt_1034


i was looking at this one yesterday, bid placed currently winning. fingers crossed


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

www.esnipe.com


Set your high bid & have it automatically entered @ the last second.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Haha.

E-Bay = Keeping me broke since 2002 . . .. .


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

It's a sickness crawler.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Fontinalis, it's also worth mentioning that Winston rods are excellent dry fly rods. Soft medium action... The older IM6 models are outstanding but can get pretty expensive in sizes 3 through 5 for just that reason.

This one is a fine example...though a gamble when dealing with someone with zero feedback. One thing you can do is message them & ask for verification of their identity. If they're willing to give you personal info, that helps. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Winston-8-Foot-...383?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b20fdf77


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

One to watch, if only to see how high it climbs. This is a highly desireable Winston model.

http://cgi.ebay.com/RL-Winston-86-W...199?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bb0d33ef


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I almost pulled the trigger on this one... decided against it, but it's an example of how to make money on Ebay. Super 6's regularly sell for $350+, this one popped off from a reputable dealer & included a machined reel foot for $287.

Expensive, but an investment if you take care of it. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270747283216&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

someone should jump on this reel:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Loop-Evotec-LW-...ltDomain_0&hash=item564415708d#ht_4383wt_1141

anything under 325 on this reel is a steal


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

This is now officially the Ebay deal thread. I'll update as I see stuff I want to buy, but ain't gonna.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks gang, i should be toting a nice dry rod any day now, heading to pa this week to fish sulphurs, will be toting the 3wt.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Same 10 weight I just picked up is going to go off cheap again today. Worth picking up if you chase any of the bigger fish in Ohio or the salt. Buy it before I do!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230621448998&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

bid placed
i lost it on the 4 wt


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

8' 4" 4 weight, 5 piece. Not my cup of tea or anywhere near what I'd spend on a fishin' pole... but easy to appreciate anyways.


http://cgi.ebay.com/Scott-Fly-Rod-G...ultDomain_0&hash=item27bb2b1f6d#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

If this goes for less than $300 it's a deal...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Winston-WT-366-...ltDomain_0&hash=item53e7995692#ht_4615wt_1141


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

8'8" 3 piece 3 weight, 6'10" 3 piece 4 weight, 9' 2 piece 6 weight, 9' 2 piece 7 weight, 9'6" 2 piece 9 weight, 9'6" 3 piece 10 weight...


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

I, sir, am envious of your Scott's

here is one to keep an eye ball on:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Scott-G-958-2-9...ltDomain_0&hash=item53e80b98a1#ht_4341wt_1141


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

scott doesnt sell just blanks. I give them a


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

crkwader said:


> I, sir, am envious of your Scott's
> 
> here is one to keep an eye ball on:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Scott-G-958-2-9...ltDomain_0&hash=item53e80b98a1#ht_4341wt_1141



That's a good one. The 2 piece rods definitely sell for less too. 


Now on the hunt for a 2 weight, a 10' 4 weight (prototype), the first switch rod brought to market, a 11' 6" - 6 weight, a 3 piece 8 weight & I'm done. 


I've thought about doing the same thing with the IM6 & WT Winston models but I think I'm done. For me it doesn't get much better than the Scott G series.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't care if their owner kills baby whales, the rods are sweet. 



Go buy yourself a Sage rod with BLANK stamped on it.


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

creekcrawler said:


> Haha.
> 
> E-Bay = Keeping me broke since 2002 . . .. .


I refer to it as "gear addiction syndrom", or, "GAS". 

And yes, I have a chronic case of it.

GAS can attack every angler, there is no known vaccine or cure. 

Symptoms include having a perfectly good fly rod and for whatever reason, seeing the need for 12 more. (you can justify this any way you want, if you can't, I can help you, I have hundreds of reasons)

It's not just with rods either.... reels, floatant, fly line, fly tying material -the first time I dropped $100 on thread, feathers, fur, foil and hackle my wife had a purple cow. wait a sec... Purple Cow... That's a great idea for a fly pattern! 

Sorry, gotta go... see if I can find me some purple cow tail.... and some new tippet, and some #14 hooks, and some new fly line, and some....


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

fallen513 said:


> That's a good one. The 2 piece rods definitely sell for less too.
> 
> 
> Now on the hunt for a 2 weight, a 10' 4 weight (prototype), the first switch rod brought to market, a 11' 6" - 6 weight, a 3 piece 8 weight & I'm done.
> ...




that fiberhammer is a sick rod. I wish I could have gotten my hands on a demo before a buddy broke it.

goodluck finding a 2wt in the G's. people who own them really stick to them... but if anyone could find one it would be you...


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Do the Scott G2 rods have a softer presentation than the comparable Winston models or vise versa?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

The G2 series is newer and is a lot faster than the original series. 


Almost all of Winston's rods are medium to slow action, even the ones marketed as fast such as the LTX. 

This is all relative of course, they are faster than they used to be, but slower than Sage, T&T & the new Scott rods. 

I don't think there's anything comparable to Winston or older Scotts honestly except for fiberglass & bamboo.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Interesting about the winston. Unfortunately not too many places I know of to see different rods or better yet cast different one. 

By chance did everyone see the Yellowstone angler 5 wt shootout for 2011? I have my opinions but curious as to others' thought as have not had the luxury to see let alone test the different actions of the reported rods.

http://www.yellowstoneangler.com/Fl...X.SageVXP.StCroixLegendEliteTempleforkBVK.asp


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Must...not....do...it....


http://cgi.ebay.com/Scott-G888-3HP-...ultDomain_0&hash=item1e64c0f6d0#ht_736wt_1141


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Proof your investment can pay off: A Winston IM6 8' 4 weight fetches $550. You'll see them sell around $200 if you're lucky.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260806750328&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

seth, i agree about ebay. a couple of years ago, i bought an avid 6wt, 4 pc. for 150.00, new. beautiful rod. in a spasm of stupidity, i sold it. since, i have bought a tfo 7wt. and an orvis mid arbor, both new, for half of what they cost in a store. my next 6wt will also come from ebay.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I looooooove it. 

I just bought this rod for +/- $180, this one sold for $475 buy it now. 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...487059&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Incredible. 9' 8 weight, another slender grey tube in the stable. Never fished, lower serial... Investment quality. 

Yes.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

5 weight & I'm done!


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

Hey Fallen, check out Leland upgrade program on flea bay. Some sick rods on there for cheap. (I like the Winstons)


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nick, Leland is one of my favorite outfitters. They're situated in California so you see a ton of high quality ocean gear & big river steelhead equipment coming through them. I have found some really great deals on there.


Speaking of growing collections, I am now expanding my Winston IM6 collection.

Just grabbed this 9' 3 weight IM6. I thought my Scott 8'8" 3 weight was the coolest rod I'd ever held...it is now a clear toss up between this new Winston & my Scott 6'10" 4 weight. 

The sweet thing about such a slow action is that you can under line it...or throw a 4 or 5 weight line. 

The new 9' 3 weighs 2 1/2 ozs. and has what I would call a slow motion action. You just think what you want the fly to do & it does it. Can't wait to high stick with it & throw some tiny dries on 7x. I am also going to tie some light minnow imitations and smaller buggers & see if I can get into a bigger fish with it.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Drooooool. I am still holding out for the 11' 9" 6 weight switch rod from Scott.... but the 10' 3" Fiberhammer is up there too. This price is fair but out of my range. 


So sweet!

http://cgi.ebay.com/FLY-FISHING-SCO...ultDomain_0&hash=item19c7a8e36e#ht_536wt_1172


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Here it is. Can't bring myself to spend this much though.


http://cgi.ebay.com/Scott-G-8-2wt-3...ultDomain_0&hash=item336a967213#ht_500wt_1187



Talk about a sweet rod. Probably the sweetest, softest 2 weight in existence.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thought I was hot $h#! bidding $275 on a 4 piece, 9' Scott G series 5 weight in perfect condition. 


Set my automatic bid up ( the current bid was @ $222 with a few minutes to go) and forgot about it.


Just logged in to check out my awesome purchase...and what did I find?


The bid had gone to $371~! Upset me a bit, but keeps me happy that they are continually fetching up to 1/2 retail 10-15 years later.


----------

